# Spur 14th



## catdad100 (Nov 17, 2009)

Got skunked most of the day but released a nice sailfish about 5pm then dead so packed up to head in then found a big bundle of rope floating about 6pm near the,spur and it was loaded with life and broke off one huge yellowfin tuna and son fought another for 45 min on tiny jigging rod and Williamson jig saw him twice but never close enough to gaff then he came loose and,we had to run in to make float plan curfew so mother-in-law wouldn't call coast Guard, so that's it we getting a sat.phone hated pulling off big tuna like that!


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

It is a major drag when you have to leave fish chewing. But you got to go and had some success as well.


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

That's a good bull. Looks like a good trip in the end.


----------



## KingMe!!! (Apr 25, 2008)

A stud bull for sure.


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Nice Mahi!


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Kewl.
Whyme 
Nice pix.


----------



## catdad100 (Nov 17, 2009)

The bull weighed in at 33.95 my 2nd biggest for myself and sail was nice too only got video on him though


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

catdad100 said:


> The bull weighed in at 33.95 my 2nd biggest for myself and biggest sail was nice too only got video on him though


Post it up!


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Awesome. I've been out that way twice this week with nothing but a blackfin and small chicken to show for it. We did see some yellowfin busting SW of the tenneco in about 260ft of water and more busting SE of the timber holes in 160ft! Unfortunately time restraints didn't allow us to fish them hard. Neither days did we see anything deep. The blackfin was caught near the Ozark.


----------



## GIBBS29REG (Jun 21, 2011)

Nice Work. Glad to see your still fishing hard!!


----------

